# It's been brought to my attention...



## closetwine (Nov 4, 2010)

It has been brought to my attention that some people might not understand that JohnT and I have been just teasing. So just to clear the air, JohnT and I have no hard feelings as far as I know. I have apologized to him for anything that insulted him. IMO he's a wine snob, and In his opinion I'm a backwoods hillbilly. I took no offense to his teasing, and I hope he took none at mine. 

To all the Mods who have been bothered with our banter, I'm truly sorry. I didn't mean to put any added stress on any of you.

To JohnT, like I said in private, I'm sorry if I offended you in any way. I think you're a valuable member here and have learned alot from you! I'd appriciate it if you would respond here too so we can air this whole ordeal out.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well that being said, lets pour up a glass of Welches Grape wine and celebrate.....


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2010)

closetwine said:


> It has been brought to my attention that some people might not understand that JohnT and I have been just teasing. So just to clear the air, JohnT and I have no hard feelings as far as I know. I have apologized to him for anything that insulted him. IMO he's a wine snob, and In his opinion I'm a backwoods hillbilly. I took no offense to his teasing, and I hope he took none at mine.
> 
> To all the Mods who have been bothered with our banter, I'm truly sorry. I didn't mean to put any added stress on any of you.
> 
> To JohnT, like I said in private, I'm sorry if I offended you in any way. I think you're a valuable member here and have learned alot from you! I'd appriciate it if you would respond here too so we can air this whole ordeal out.




Closetwine, 
Although offended by a number of comments you have made, I realize that it takes a big person to apologize. 

I do not think of you as a hillbilly. My job has taken me all over the world (11 different countries and 20+ different states). To be perfectly honest, I lived in Houston Tx for about 5 years, and spent 6 months at the U of Tulsa (Teaching) and have never met anyone that I thought of as a hillbilly. On top of that, my sister-in-law comes from Oklahoma (one of the nicest people I know). 

I also own a house in Union County, Georgia (Blairsville). This is quite literally hillbilly country deep in Appalachia and certainly do not think of any of those people as hillbillies either. 

As far a my being a snob, I can accept that. My family comes from the wine regions of Hungary and Germany and I have grown up with wine as central to our family's culture and have spent a lot of time at our family’s vineyard in the Badacsony area of Lake Balaton. With us, wine was always viewed as an art form to be taken very, very seriously. Only the very best wines are ever offered to friends and acquaintances. Anything less was viewed as a horrible embarrassment. As a result, I have had a certain standard ingrained into my psyche. This standard may at times come out as being a bit snobbish.

Please realize that I do not intend to belittle anybody. If I have hurt any feelings, please accept my apology. 

Now, let’s move on...


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Well that being said, lets pour up a glass of Welches Grape wine and celebrate.....



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!

Dan and Julie: Do not worry, I will not go down this road again!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 4, 2010)

JohnT, you didn't hurt my feelings or offend me. I'm pretty thick skinned. And I am a hillbilly/redneck. I never said that being a wine snob is a bad thing, I'm sure your wines are excellent because of it! I'm sorry I offened you, that was never the intent.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Alright Alright cut the mushy stuff next you guys are going to be looking for a room. LOL You folks along with everyone else on here are great contributers. Thanks for being here!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad you 2 have worked this out. This is just the reason we step in as someone may not think they are hurting anothers feelings when in reality they are. This is why we really have to be careful of what we say to each other unless we truly know the other person well like me and Dan as we razz each other on a Daily basis!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I missed something again......................

Wade and I have to help each other spel sometimes and peck on each udder a lott. I have to be careful though cause he knows where I live (but he thinks it is too far away to visit much).


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

JohnT said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Dan and Julie: Do not worry, I will not go down this road again!



ROFLMAO, That's good John because I would have had to send you a package.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I think I missed something again......................
> 
> Wade and I have to help each other spel sometimes and peck on each udder a lott. I have to be careful though cause he knows where I live (but he thinks it is too far away to visit much).



You two have udders?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

Rich, I couldnt find that place again if I wanted to!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2010)

Too bad Wade, I have another truck of currants to give awy.............. Oh well, guess I better just throw them out..............

You know, Dan after I re-read that bit about the udder, that could be a really serious sounding typo. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

I highly dought and wouldnt even think to ask to use the truck again. I returned it in way better condition then I got it and who knows but my boss is a freak and can be ok sometimes but usually is a royal A. I asked his son to use it last time but now the man is in the house.


----------



## Green Mountains (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad I never get upset with anybody on here and lose my cool?  .....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Glad I never get upset with anybody on here and lose my cool?  .....



LOL - agree to disagree


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Glad I never get upset with anybody on here and lose my cool?  .....



Darren, you might end up in the corner you know.


----------



## rodo (Nov 4, 2010)

> Glad I never get upset with anybody on here and lose my cool?  .....


 
....Hmmmmm....I seem to remember....................


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Sirs (Nov 4, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Too bad Wade, I have another truck of currants to give awy.............. Oh well, guess I better just throw them out..............
> 
> You know, Dan after I re-read that bit about the udder, that could be a really serious sounding typo. LOL



That sucks in so many ways I wish you would refrain from making such staements as it kills me to hear such......... oh man if it wasn't so far away......seriously I do hate hearing stuff like that but hewy if nobody gets them you can't keep them forever right??


----------



## Sirs (Nov 4, 2010)

oh did someone say they had udders???? I mean those are normally on cows not people
I know I've seen some that..... well nevermind


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirs said:


> That sucks in so many ways I wish you would refrain from making such staements as it kills me to hear such......... oh man if it wasn't so far away......seriously I do hate hearing stuff like that but hewy if nobody gets them you can't keep them forever right??



I guarantee you Eddie no winemaker will allow fruit to be tossed.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirs
I'm just yanking Wade's chain trying to get him going. I gave away the last of them this spring to another member of the forum who shAL remain anonymous. I just couldn't take proper care of all the currant children so I let Wade and the other person adopt them from me.

Getting way off topic here............ sorry guys


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

Man does my chain get yanked often here! Its amazing i still have a chain! Its time to switch to the whip!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Man does my chain get yanked often here! Its amazing i still have a chain! Its time to switch to the whip!!!!!!!



You want us to start hitting you with the whip? :<


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2010)

bwaaaahhhhaaahhhhhhhh!

Reminds me of what I saw once in the computer when I stumbled onto a dom video...... Better get the ropes too Julie.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 5, 2010)

Julie said:


> You want us to start hitting you with the whip? :<



Well, you oughtta take turns not all at once.      (Line starts here...)


----------

